# looking to buy a new rifle .



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The wife wants me to get a new rifle for Christmas " she is getting it for me " . I want something in a AR plat form , I am wondering should I get .223 , 308 , and we have $600 to spend , any help will do .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I doubt you'll find an AR .308 for 600.00, not new anyway. 

I think you can get an Anderson 556 for around 600 or a DPMS 556. Look on Slickguns.com


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Both calibers are good and a must have for SHTF. Get the one you don't have yet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

600 should get you a solid AR15 (5.56/.223) but probably not in .308. 

DelTon, DPMS, Smith and Wesson Sport, Bushmaster can all be had in the 600 range.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd be careful about buying an AR-10. Multiple issues from every vendor in the early ones. Buy new and you should be OK. .300 blackout is a good round. I'm just a fan of .223/5.56. Seen that round kill men just fine.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As others said $600 now will get you a very Good Milspec AR in 5.56. How ever Move before sooner than latter.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What other calibers do you have? Meaning if you have a 308 bolt gun get an AR-10. So you don't have to resupply ammo and mags for another new caliber. That will cost you more than the AR.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If you were in CA I'd recommend a few lower receivers and finish them later.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are not looking for one with a free floated hand guard rail system. Keep an on PSA watch for a kit less the stripped lower that fits your needs and price range buy. Pick up a stripped lower and finish it. Or watch for the upper that up like, flat top ,A2 ect then order it. Watch for a complete lower or a kit less that fits your budget and needs. You will come in under $600 pretty easy. If you have an what you want and are buying even now PSA can offer a some really good deals.
While back I picked up a 16 inch upper less BGC and charging handle SS barrel 1 in 8 twist with a 13 inch Free float hand guard/rail system .
$269. Matched up to a lower I had and BCG it came in at $500 finished. shoots so well It is mine .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't go black!!!

M1A! NM and a 80s if you can find one W/USGI parts.

We will help you grashopper......


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Also consider will the wife be shooting it... .223/5.56 will be much easier for a petite female to shoot than a 308. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This an example. The big difference with this one is you get a free floated hand guard rail system. All you need to do is add a striped lower 60-90 dollars depending on you taste. Of course sights but that is the case with most now.
You can find the same deal with colt or Magpul hand guards much lower in price.
PSA 16" M4 5.56 NATO 1:7 Melonite 13.5" Lightweight MOE Freedom Rifle Kit - 7781383


----------



## jagular (Feb 6, 2016)

For $600 id recommend the s&w sport or sport II or Ruger 556. You won't get much better than that and they are base line, entry level, rifles. Best of all is the manufacturer warranty. A PSA build is an option, however, I'm unsure on their warranty.

If you can source another $300-400, go for a colt 6920. It's a mid range rifle that has withstood the test of time regarding specs and performance.

Id also recommend just going to manufacture websites like smith and Wesson, Colt, Ruger, and sig sauer see what models are available. You'll notice a range from basic A2 setups to varmint and predator lines.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

deserth3 said:


> Also consider will the wife be shooting it... .223/5.56 will be much easier for a petite female to shoot than a 308.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


 Please do not repeat that infront of my wife ,daughter or sister.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Please do not repeat that infront of my wife ,daughter or sister.


Mine either lol. Of course she is not very petite at 5' 10 and 145. Her personal .308 VEPR is her baby.

While the newer DPMS AR-10 Type examples seem to run pretty good and I still have one on my want list, I am pretty sure it will be a piston build and not a DI. OK I am positive. I am not even sure if you could build a piston rifle for 600.00. So I would be looking at a 556 in a DI rifle.

You might also consider a AR-10 DPMS type lower in addition, just to get started on your next one. You know that itch is a coming.

You might be able to swing it if you build the 556 yourself.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

deserth3 said:


> Also consider will the wife be shooting it... .223/5.56 will be much easier for a petite female to shoot than a 308.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


A bolt might kick a little but a semi is less than a 20 ga.

Regardless missy needs to cut her teeth on an air rifle then 22LR BEFORE she tries a CF rifle. Has she shot a daisy Red ryder yet? Thats a good place to start with $40 invested with ammo for a year


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All I know is what the old Firearms instructor said one time.."Men if you have to shoot a person..dont shoot them with a .22-250 since that is a varmint round..and the lawyers will use it against you in court. Use a .223..that was invented for killing humans and is perfectly ok." He did not mention a .308. Not sure why.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs S weighs in at about 120 at 5'4". Last time we shot the .300 Win Mag she won the 100 yard competition. Not sure about the .308 as I don't have one...YET.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs S weighs in at about 120 at 5'4". Last time we shot the .300 Win Mag she won the 100 yard competition. Not sure about the .308 as I don't have one...YET.


I coommend the Missy and sentence Slippy to 100 rds/day until his eyes get better


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> All I know is what the old Firearms instructor said one time.."Men if you have to shoot a person..dont shoot them with a .22-250 since that is a varmint round..and the lawyers will use it against you in court. Use a .223..that was invented for killing humans and is perfectly ok." He did not mention a .308. Not sure why.


308 was used by the military before the .223 was the m60 was placed in service in 1957. It was chosen over the 240 witch has now replaced the M60 figure that one out.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I started my daughter out on the M1 Carbine. Though she does prefer the 5.56. Occasionally she'll ask me to bring the 308 bolt action. The a semi-auto 308 is on my want list.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

